# Less talk, more walk(ing)



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

For the past 2 years I've been promising myself that I am going to get in shape and lose weight. For the last 2 years I've been eating junk food saying to myself, "Ah, this is my last bit of junk. Tomorrow I will eat better." For the last 2 years I've been buying workout DVDs and exercise equipment. For the last 2 years I've lied.

So today, I am promising myself for all of you to see. I am going to make a change. I am sick of walking into clothing stores with high spirits and leaving feeling completely defeated. I want to do this so I can show people that I can. I want to do this so I look and feel better. Most of all, I want to do this because my esteem _needs_ it.

So here are the stats:

Height: 5'8
Weight: 161-165 ish
Size: 11-9
Biggest Problem area: Waist

Action plan: Walking, gradually working my way to running. Eating more (I don't eat very much, I don't take half of the 1500 calories I should be taking in), but making sure its healthy. Exercising!

I can't wait!


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 27, 2006)

good luck! let us know how your progress is.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks! I'll be updating every week and I'll weigh in every 2 weeks.


----------



## Janice (Jul 28, 2006)

Good luck Julia! Can't want to read your progress in the coming weeks.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 28, 2006)

Best of luck to you Julia! Sounds like you have a great plan of attack!

Keep us in the loop


----------



## JULIA (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gone out for supper twice in 3 days! Its set me back a little but I didn't over eat. It wasn't fast food either, but its still not okay! Anyways, thanks again for the support


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm getting a new treadmill today...or tomorrow! Ah, I'm very excited.


----------



## odd_duck71 (Jul 31, 2006)

The first two paragraphs of your first post sound just like me!  We can do this.  We can slay the dressing room dragon.

Hope you enjoy your new treadmill.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks! I should be getting it soon. And yes, we can do this together =]


----------



## JULIA (Aug 1, 2006)

UPDATE: 

I know I said I'd be updating every week and weighing in every 2 weeks, but I've been so busy and I don't know if I'll be able to get to the computer tomorrow. 

First off, eating. I have been on the road a lot this week with my parents/grandparents and we've stopped a couple of times to get food since it was too late to go home to cook. I've had fries from a chip stand, an oriental buffet and restaurant chicken fingers. It has set me back a bit, but I won't let it get in the way. For breakfast I've been having Special K cereal with a grapefruit. Usually I'm not at home around lunch so I don't even eat lunch or I just snack on something and for supper I have something small. I'm so used to eating very little to nothing at all, so one of my goals is to work on my eating habits.

Exercise?! BAH. I think I got an hour of walking in and one day of working out. Again, not being at home has played a role in this, but I am partly to blame. The good news? I am getting a treadmill (I feel more comfortable on a treadmill than running outside since its all highway and no one here knows how to drive, I fear my life hahaha)

My starting weight is 165. I weighed myself today. My weight does fluctuate from 161-ish to 165, so I really don't know what my weight truly is, but I'll take the higher of the numbers and go with 165. 

I have a lot of changes to make, but I am very excited =]


----------



## JULIA (Aug 4, 2006)

Walked for 45 mins today. Got rid of 235 calories. Walked a little more than 2 KM. =]


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 7, 2006)

(Sorry so late..) Nice job!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got this thing on LOCK, mama...


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmm.

Well, I have to re-evaluate my plan. It's not working out so well. I've made a few adjustments. I haven't weighed myself just because I don't think I've lost anything and I don't want to rub it in my own face =]. I have been jogging every second day and trying to eat more, but I think I'll tweak it a bit. When I've made some progress, I'll let you all know!


----------

